# Dirk is going to step it up.



## whitephenomenon6 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki is going to average 30 points 15 rebounds and 0 assists and 3 blocks. He needs to be the leader of the Mavericks and make sure Marquis Daniels, Devin Harris, and Josh Howard are in tact and make sure they know it is DIRKS team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree that Dirk will step it up and be huge next year, and that everyone should know that its his team..But 30-15-3?
More like 26-9/11.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A pretty racist homepage you have there isn't it? 

"Dirk dunks over ******s" :no: 

http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=nowitzkidunksover******s

Are you sure you're not benfica in disguise? :sigh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> A pretty racist homepage you have there isn't it?
> 
> "Dirk dunks over ******s" :no:
> ...


It might be sbtelfair or something like that. That site is totally inappropriate. Grow up. You are a disgrace to Celtics fans.

Edit: Nevermind, you are already banned.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I just saw his Xanga, and this guy makes me sick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...Dirk *will* do well next year....:uhoh:


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Why was this guy banned? For his racist xanga? If that is why, shouldn't dmilesai be banned as well? He used "n*****" as well several times in the comments.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk is not a leader. Hes the best player skill wise on the team but hes not a leader. He has peaked because he doesnt ave the heart to get any better.


----------

